#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  What bike to get after a scooter?

## Dillinger

Looking to take it up a notch having just got my bike license  :Smile: 

So whats a good starter proper motorbike?

Which makes a lot of noise :Smile:

----------


## Ratchaburi

What are you going to do with the bike. :Smile:

----------


## Slick

I take it from your posts that you're a bit overweight and about 2 Luigi's in height?

----------


## Luigi

I've a Ducati Monster 796 up for sale if you're interested.


Though for a little pink novice as yourself,  :Smile:  the Yammy MT-03, 321cc twin is a fun little mover.

----------


## BaitongBoy

10-speed?...

----------


## Luigi

If you've ridden bikes before, an er-6n (650cc) is nice and basic. But go for the 2012-2016 model. The new one is hideous looking.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Mate, first up, what's your riding style?

Do you imagine yourself to be a 'Boy Racer'


Honda CBR 250

or

A laid back throttle twister?



Honda Phantom



'Noise' comes from after market pipes/mufflers.

A 'V Twin' gives a cracking sound ... but then you are getting into Big Bikes.  Say 400cc +


There was a guy on here recently had a bike for sale ... if I can find it I'll post the link.

EDIT:- https://teakdoor.com/classifieds-help...g-th-sale.html (Leaving TH Sale)  link says sold
.

----------


## Slick

> If you've ridden bikes before, an er-6n (650cc) is nice and basic.


This is an extremely logical post and I would agree. 

Also pretty cheap & local parts are abundant. 

I like the single bar frame and these bikes look great as a street fighter.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Mate, first up, what's your riding style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honda Phantom
> ...


I can see Dilly riding around on a Phantom 555 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Minty

> Mate, first up, what's your riding style?
> 
> Do you imagine yourself to be a 'Boy Racer'
> 
> 
> Honda CBR 250
> 
> .


I don't think you'd be a boy racer on a CBR250.

For starters they were replaced with the CBR300 a few years ago.

You wouldn't be a boy racer on one of them either.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

^ *Minty* ... there really just the two main styles of bikes.

Weight on the wrists, upper body supported through the arms and shoulders, lower helmet height ... the _cafe' racer_ or '_boy racer_' style.

_or_

The ride through the seat of your pants weight through your spine, onto your bum, seat in the seat, feet up 'laid back' style.

Not many styles in between.


Now, has the CBR 250 been replaced?

Well, I'd suggest to a guy who is transitioning from a Scooter to a 'Real' bike, NOT to buy new as it will scrape, rattle and roll a few times in the learning process.


But, what would I know, except that I used to earn my living riding bikes as a Courier, in London.
.

----------


## Dillinger

> first up, what's your riding style?


Baggy shorts,legs open 

I dont wanna be jumping on a 1000cc or 500 for that matter :Smile: I was thinking (cough)CBR 150.

Although I saw one the other day online that looked nice........

I will try and explain it. Its black with a little saddle for one and is probably whats referred to as a cruiser. . I think it had a 300 cc engine and is quite a new model.

----------


## Luigi

^ Gayyyyy!

----------


## Slick

^  :Very Happy: 




> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> first up, what's your riding style?
> 
> 
> Baggy shorts,legs open 
> 
> I dont wanna be jumping on a 1000cc or 500 for that matterI was thinking (cough)CBR 150.
> 
> ...

----------


## Slick

> I dont wanna be jumping on a 1000cc or 500 for that matterI was thinking (cough)CBR 150.


For real though - er6n is a very reasonable learners bike. 

CBR 150 is a scooter with a clutch & some gears. 

You could get a Wave & add a clutch lever + a couple cc's and you're there already.

----------


## Dillinger

Here it is.....

Honda Rebel 300
http://www.motorcycle.in.th/article....y-Bobber-Style

----------


## Slick

You're a fan of the bobber style bike?

----------


## David48atTD

^^  EDIT ...   

Looks good.  Water cooled.  No Pillion Seat, so no passengers?
Could be an option?




> Originally Posted by David48atTD
> 
> first up, what's your riding style?
> 
> 
> Baggy shorts,legs open 
> 
> I dont wanna be jumping on a 1000cc or 500 for that matterI was thinking (cough)CBR 150.
> 
> ...


Mate, get the bike that you feel the most comfortable with.

I've never felt _gay_ riding any bike.  Some are 'Fun', not so hard core, but, like a lovely Lassie ... always a good 'Ride'.

Just to ask one thing ... buy some gloves ... even the finger-less leather types.  
The reason being is that it's human nature that, when you are falling, it's our natural instinct to throw our arms out to break the fall.
They will come in contact first, so a good start in protecting yourself.

That Honda Phantom above is only 200 cc.

Good luck with it and enjoy the Ride.

Memory Lane for me ... my second bike ...


.

----------


## Hugh Cow

from a rider with 50 years experience, I would suggest a secondhand jap bike around 250CC if you are heavy a 150CC will not be adequate. Also after a few months when you get a bit of experience you will find a 150CC a bit limiting. Get a 250CC and that should keep you satisfied for a year or 2. when you get some motorcycle handling experience under your belt you can look at a bigger bike. Don't make the mistake of many dead riders who combine overpowered with under experience.

----------


## Slick

> from a rider with 50 years experience


My opinion differs. Ive been riding & driving since I was a pup. First bike was a 50cc auto that I had to "lean-start" off a tree. 

Full grown adult male, a bit overweight and about 2 luigis tall:

Get a 500 or 650cc midsize bike. 

Anything less is a fooking scooter.

----------


## NZdick1983

Don't get the Phantom (tryhard wanabe cruiser gutless POS).

I'm not too proud to admit, I'm in the same boat as Dill (now there's some weird imagery for ya..

Mostly ridden a scooter in Thailand... much to the contempt of my mates, was going to purchase a Kawasaki Ninja 650cc (or thereabouts) but came back to NZ (family emergency, Nana was Ill)..

My mates had big bikes, Hyabusa (SP) I could ride it, felt like the Terminator - from that moment, I totally understood why they all loved bikes (and couldn't give a toss about cars)...

Once I get settled in Japan, I will look at buying a proper bike... would be awesome to tour around Jappers...

er-6n (650cc) as Lu recommended, would be a good starter bike... a Ninja 650cc, or a CBR... maybe a baby Duke/Monster, if ya wana be flash...

Mine would be a sports bike... fook the homos on their Hogs...

----------


## Slick

> Kawasaki Ninja 650cc


For clarity:

This is basically an er6n with additional plastic to make it a "Ninja"

----------


## VocalNeal

> Once I get settled in Japan, I will look at buying a proper bike...


Some weird 400cc rules in japan , i believe.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ aw fook.. there goes my dream.. serious?

----------


## VocalNeal

> Here it is.....
> 
> Honda Rebel 300
> http://www.motorcycle.in.th/article....y-Bobber-Style


Perfect if you are going to tootle around in shorts. BTW skateboard/rollerblade knee and elbow pads are cheap.

----------


## Dillinger

Is the 500cc one gay as well? :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Yes.

But it's​ a twin compared to the 286cc single in the 300 version. So slightly less.

----------


## Luigi

A cheap used Ninja 250 would be an okay learner bike for 6 months. Maybe 70k baht nowadays. Best sounding small bike out there with it's off firing twin cylinders. Fun little bike too.

----------


## Barty

If you like the Bobber style check out the Triumph.

.
  



These are on display at Future Park Rangsit at a classic car show.

Or if you want something with a bit more balls I may have a 2013 Victory Cross Country for sale.

----------


## baldrick

get a CR250

----------


## Luigi

https://www.kaidee.com/product-132753422



135k baht. Good to go. Ninja (er-6f) 650.

Easy bike and will take you up to 220kph indicated, 200kph gps if you grow some testicles.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> A cheap used Ninja 250 would be an okay learner bike for 6 months. Maybe 70k baht nowadays. Best sounding small bike out there with it's off firing twin cylinders. Fun little bike too.


*Dill* ... a good suggestion ^

Start lower, get your bike legs, develop your style, then buy the 'keeper' for the second purchase.

You didn't marry the first girl you rode ...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NZdick1983

That looks dope... me like...better in black though.. (on pink for Dilly).. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> For clarity:  This is basically an er6n with additional plastic to make it a "Ninja"


True, but Ninja sounds way sexier.... :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

They have that in Japan, but with the cylinders sleeved down to 400cc for the licensing laws.

All the weight of a 650 with the power of a 400.  :Smile:

----------


## NZdick1983

^ NOOOOO.... someone please tell me it's a bad joke... 

Dr. google says 400 cc + is all goodies...
*

Engine size: 400cc and Over  Motor Vehicle Law:   Ž©“®“ñ—ÖŽÔ (JIDOU NIRINSHA) 
Road Traffic Law:    ‘åŒ^Ž©“®“ñ—ÖŽÔ (OOGATA JIDOU NIRINSHA) 
Large-Size Auto-Mobile Two-Wheeled Vehicle. 
Common names:      Large class, OOGATA (‘åŒ^) 
Speed restrictions:  80 km/h on expressways, 60 km/h or less, as posted 
Passengers:      May have a passenger 
Travel restrictions: May go onto expressways (without passenger) 
License plate:       White with a green border. 
Mandatory Insurance: 17100 yen for one year, 27800 yen for two. 



I like this... ^ 

*Bike, not so much.. too low...

----------


## Dillinger

I dont want a boyracers sport bike..i wanna grow a moustache like Terry 57  and  start my own gang called The Bandildos. You can be a Founder Member Dick

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Deal, can I ride my sport bike? na na... I already got the bro-mo... 80's porn star look... rocket with spandex pants, yeah baby!

Terry told me to grow my lip rug... it's his fault, now he's fooked off!

Now we just need a cool name for my bike gang... ummm

how about "The Swinging Richards"?  :Headbang:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fuck bikes, stick with the scooters.
Much more convenient and stylish for a man about town..





1972 Vespa Sprint for Sale Banglamung Thailand | | Motorcycles for Sale (unspecified) | Bahtsold.com | Baht&Sold


http://tastythailand.com/the-vespa-s...r-in-thailand/

----------


## NZdick1983

Fark brah...  ^ that's gayer than eight guys banging nine guys.  :Greddy2:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ ive already got a Scoopy mate :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> ive already got a Scoopy mate


Then get a bigger one. Size matters.   :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> I can see Dilly riding around on a Phantom


I see him in a hospital bed. Too many retarded drivers in Thailand.

Bikes.....gave em up in 1976. Frigging things...

 Remember what happened to Loy Toy's friend because of some idiot in Thailand ? And when he returned to Oz he had to get 

his face peeled back and jaw surgically broken and re-set. Screw _that_.

----------


## David48atTD

> I see him in a hospital bed. Too many retarded drivers in Thailand.


Nah ... Dilly will have his Security detail surrounding him.

----------


## Topper

> ive already got a Scoopy mate


I've got a forza I'm half heartedly trying to sell...it's a pretty nice ride.  Come take it for a spin if you'd like.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Yep, dangerous them bikes...

Dill is  better off sticking to riding his flotation devices.  ::chitown::

----------


## Dillinger

Cheers Topper and Norton.

But i want a bike that looks like a bike, not a scooter or a fuckin unicorn Dicky

Have a look at this for a scooter
http://www.motorcycle.in.th/article....ver-Motorcycle

----------


## Topper

This has been around for a while...

Honda NM4 Cruiser - Excellent Condition - 2500km | Central: Bangkok & Region | Motorcycles for Sale: 500 - 999cc | Bahtsold.com | Baht&Sold

----------


## Norton

^^That looks nice. Might be just the thing for you. 415k baht.

----------


## Topper

A buddy bought one of these as an upgrade from his phantom and absolutely loves it...

Custom Honda Steed ! Delivery possible ! | Central: Bangkok & Region | Motorcycles for Sale: 150 - 499cc | Bahtsold.com | Baht&Sold

----------


## Chittychangchang

Get yourself a bike that'll get you super fit....


A good excuse to wear lycra as well. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ theres no papers with that one

^ fuck it im getting the gay rebel 500 with a yellow tank :Smile:

----------


## Digby Fantona

My parents would not let me have a bike when I was small. Now I am big and still cannot ride a bike. All of you who can are utter bastards !

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I've got a 400cc Honda steed that I haven't ridden for about a year. Bought it on an impulse but don't really enjoy riding it here in Vientiane due to the locals cavalier attitude to life and maybe reincarnation. He'll I don't even trust myself on the wife's Honda wave. Got some nasty scars from the last time I came of that fucker.  Drive a car or use taxis dill. Forget the bikes

----------


## Barty

> A buddy bought one of these as an upgrade from his phantom and absolutely loves it...
> 
> Custom Honda Steed ! Delivery possible ! | Central: Bangkok & Region | Motorcycles for Sale: 150 - 499cc | Bahtsold.com | Baht&Sold


Steeds are nice bikes but I wouldn't touch that one. If he has all of the documents he should get it registered.

----------


## Dillinger

In Greece, octopus is tenderised at the time of catching, bashed against rocks on the shore (40 times according to tradition) and massaged until it foams between each blow.

If only they knew about milk eh? :Smile:

----------


## Topper

> In Greece, octopus is tenderised at the time of catching, bashed against rocks on the shore (40 times according to tradition) and massaged until it foams between each blow.
> 
> If only they knew about milk eh?


Much like a motorcycle rider who come off his bike.....

----------


## Dillinger

Oops wrong thread :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Drive a car or use taxis dill


I only want it for little journeys. The scoopy is ample for that i guess, A little look in the showroom wont hurt eh :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

29,000 BHT - 200 cc Red Honda Phantom | North: Chiang Mai & Region | Motorcycles for Sale: 150 - 499cc | Bahtsold.com | Baht&Sold

----------


## Chittychangchang

> In Greece, octopus is tenderised at the time of catching, bashed against rocks on the shore (40 times according to tradition) and massaged until it foams between each blow.
> 
> If only they knew about milk eh?


Cheers for the tip :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neverna

Get yourself a Stallion motorbike, Dillinger. They have a 150cc bike that looks like a proper motorbike and not some boy racer or girly scooter thing. 

Stallions Centaur Siam 70s 150cc - CENTAUR THAILAND

----------


## Neverna

Or this 400cc machine if you want a bigger bike. 



http://www.centaurthailand.com/centaur-generation/

----------


## Slick

How big is dill though? 

Being serious, a large male on those bikes is a bit goofy. 

The stallion is cool though.

----------


## Norton

> The stallion is cool though


Classic style. Reminds me of the Norton 850 Commando I owned back in the 70s.

----------


## Neverna

Or how about this Suzuki RV200? 




http://www.thaisuzuki.co.th/products_detail.php?id=328

----------


## Luigi

Those Stallions are actually kinda okay.... for some Chinese things.

Sold in Europe under the 'Dash' name. 

The 400cc is only 116k or something. Very good value. Hope you did a mechanic's course in Technical College though.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

I see the Japs know their markets. The Thai Rebel comes with a rear seat and ABS on all models





Heres the Rebel 300 with white tank next to a CBR 150 and 300. Tyres are massive

----------


## Norton

> A little look in the showroom wont hurt eh


Now you're talkin. Go kick some tires and find something that appeals to you and fits you comfortably. It's the only way.

----------


## Luigi

Pull the trigger on that 500 bud.

471 to be exact. But good for your needs. 


Plus you won't need to sell it and buy an old man's bike in the coming years.  :Smile:

----------


## AndyCap

Get the Triumph...test available down at Brit Bikes...

----------


## Luigi

Don't forget decent helmet, jacket and gloves. Get a mesh jacket that allows airflow and has proper armour in the correct places. Also buy a lucky TD amulet.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Off to buy my first bandana and get some more tatts :Smile: 

Leather or denim jacket?

----------


## Luigi

PVC .

----------


## Minty

I've seen the Rebel 300 in the flesh and it looks quite good. I'd go with the 500 Rebel, it will probably be enough to do you for a long time, should be comfortable, nice torque, and easy to cruise along on.

----------


## Minty



----------


## NZdick1983

^ looks mint, Mint...

I'm more of a boy racer (go figure  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )... but that is not bad for a cruiser... good value for money too...

----------


## Dillinger

The 300 worked out at 139000 

2 years insurance on top is an extra 4500

The plates 2000

And tax. Forgot how much for that

The woman in the shop said she has one too :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Fok the 300 off. It's a single cylinder 286cc thumper. It's a no-power baby dirt bike engine in a heavy bobber style mini cruiser. The 500 (471cc twin) is where you wanna be.

----------


## Norton

> The 500 (471cc twin) is where you wanna be.


Agree. Think you would out grow the 300 quickly. There used to be a Honda driving center in Bangkok. Ask the dealer about it. If still there sign up for a big bike drive course.

----------


## VocalNeal

Deposit has been paid. But not too late to change, depending on the extra. Meantime

----------


## Norton

> Deposit has been paid. But not too late to change, depending on the extra. Meantime


You buying one too?

----------


## VocalNeal

^ No. Not a great cruiser/pirate guy. I would buy a Versys 300.

----------


## Luigi

Nice bike, but the pricing - pretty much the same as the cb500x - would give me a headache.

----------


## Minty

Did you choose a bike yet?

----------


## Hugh Cow

Something with 18 inch wheels. Those Mbikes with 16 inch wheels are good on a smooth track but not good on rough bitumen.

----------


## Dillinger

> Did you choose a bike yet?


Decided to stick with the scooter ::spin::

----------


## Minty

Shame.

You can't beat cruising along a nice mountain road on a motorbike.

----------


## Luigi

Cruising around the Samui Archipelago on your 300ft yacht beats that.

----------


## Dillinger

Oh i can. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^^ you knew that was coming :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

I'm not much into cruising. 



Not the fastest but...

----------


## Dillinger

Is that a tugboat? :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

OK ... so what did you buy?

Pics and reviews please.

----------


## Dillinger

Theres plenty of reviews online mate, mostly from women :Smile: 

Its an alright starter bike i guess and i can ride now so want something with more power

----------


## Dillinger

Oh. Its a Honda Rebel 300 The rebel with a pause :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

First thing to get is the K&N airfilter.

https://www.steadygarage.com/store/k...l-300-500-2017

Code: SKU #: KN-1009

Their Thai dealer. I've bought a few off them before.

https://www.facebook.com/knairfilterthailand/

Should be around 1,600thb or so.

----------


## Luigi

That will make the engine breath and flow more easily, giving it more grunt and pull, and a nicer feel.

----------


## Dillinger

Hmmmmm


From the States... how long will that take to arrive? cant i buy one in Thailand?

----------


## Luigi

*cough*




> Code: SKU #: KN-1009
> 
> Their Thai dealer. I've bought a few off them before.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/knairfilterthailand/
> 
> Should be around 1,600thb or so.



Fookin' Dill. Off his face on Champers at 11am the coont.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

No drinkin an ridin for me.

Is there a place in Pattaya after this rain stops?

----------


## Ratchaburi

Dilly are you still dreaming about a bike. :Smile: 

I remember Betty dreaming about motor bike, never happened.   :rofl:

----------


## Dillinger

Im a hairy arsed biker nowadays Rat

----------


## Ratchaburi

what happened to the Rebel with the yellow tank. :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Its behind that fat arse

----------


## Eliminator

Heh Dill I've never seen the yellow Rebel Let's see that one and whos' bike are you sitting on?

----------


## baldrick

> and whos' bike are you sitting on?


ronald macdonalds - tank is yellow from sperm

----------


## Dillinger

First puncture and pitstop faster than an F1 wheel change



They stick a tool into the tyre to make the whole bigger, then insert whatever that brown shit is inside and your good  to go.

----------


## Fondles

> They stick a tool into the tyre to make the whole bigger, then insert whatever that brown shit is inside and your good  to go.



Its called a tyre plug, actually illegal in some countries for some reason.

Have put them into  drag slicks and then run multiple 200mph passes without issue.

----------


## Stumpy

> They stick a tool into the tyre to make the whole bigger, then insert whatever that brown shit is inside and your good to go.


I have one of those tools I keep in my truck Dilly. I even have an on-board compressor from VIAIR. Works great. I wouldn't do any high speed blasts as those plugs can fly out. Happens a lot in the US. In fact those tools are illegal to use in US but every store still sells them.. :Smile: 

Get it opened up and patched from the inside.

----------


## Luigi

Thais are good at that sorta thing, or at least they have enough of those kinda shops around.

Were even able to sort it out when I had a razor blade and two screws inserted into my tires on three separate occasions.  :Smile: 


Bladdy Lulutards  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Looks like both Rebel 300 and 500 models have Dunlop D404 tires. 

They're good enough.

Most of those 300cc bikes come with IRC crap. Upgrading to even the bottom range of Pirelli or Michelin is advisable, and only around 5k baht for a set. But those Dunlops are probably okay for a while, just try to avoid those nails and/or nasty neighbors.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

I have been considering the Kawasaki W800 Moto. I really like the "murdered" look. But I'd have to give up the Yamaha R3 I have been dicking around on and I like the lil fkr. Fun ass bike and now with the Leo Vince Titanium exhaust its loud and fun.

----------


## Luigi

If you decide to get rid of the R3 that's fully modded gimme a shout first, might be interested in that for the Ratchaburi/Kanchanaburi mountain runs.

----------


## Dillinger

W800 Moto? 

I will google in a sec but im guessing Moto cross bike?

I wanna give this a go for a full day, gets great reviews


https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti..._Province.html

Anyone used them?

----------


## Dillinger

Ahhh, maybe you wont be going through any rice land then :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> If you decide to get rid of the R3 that's fully modded gimme a shout first, might be interested in that for the Ratchaburi/Kanchanaburi mountain runs.


Will do LuLu. I went and looked at the W800. Its a nice ride. Wife says I'm nuts and do not need it. I agree with her assessment on both accounts but that doesn't stop me. I had 2 R1's in the US. 

The R3 is pretty well set up. Have air cleaner from Yamaha Racing US, Dynojet Power commander 5 with base program (Still have a small lean back fire at low speed shifts.)Have rear fender eliminator kit. Haven't installed the quiksets yet.  Factory donuts on the R3 are actually quite good once you get the skin off them.

----------


## Stumpy

> W800 Moto? 
> 
> I will google in a sec but im guessing Moto cross bike?


Sorry Dilly, I am used to calling my Motorcycles "Moto's" 

The Kawi W800 is a cruiser type bike. They offer in Blue with chrome spoked wheels or murdered. Murdered looks the best. The 800 is plenty of power to get into trouble.

Here is the link W800 AUTHENTIC CLASSIC APPEAL: CLASSIC BEAUTY + VINTAGE RIDE FEEL + HISTORIC ROOTS

----------


## Eliminator

I've got a friend with a 2010 Kawasaki 250  for sale if anyone is interested. It's got 25k on it and looks mint. He want 60k for it if anyone is interested, just let me know and I will get pics.

----------


## Dillinger

Time to do some touring.Got a helmet cam coming soon so will do some You tube vids of me undertakin, riding into oncoming traffic and speeding past mocy taxis

Been pottering around the beach towns on the Eastern seaboard this weekend.

Rayong



Ban Chang


Bang Saray


I think thats a squid boat with all the lights




Off to Sa Kaew Naval beach now

----------


## Begbie

> Or this 400cc machine if you want a bigger bike. 
> 
> 
> 
> ???? Centaur - CENTAUR THAILAND


I've seen a few of those around. They all looked a bit worn for what must be fairly new bikes.

How about the GPX Legend. 200cc.

----------


## Stumpy

Nice Pics Dillinger

Hey you just moto around and relax? Sounds nice. I was thinking of tossing the R3 in the back of the Revo and heading down south. Park truck at a Villa and go blazing around. 

I still think the W800 would be fun with the wifey. The R3 is a solo only deal. I even have the race rear cowl on it so can't put 2.

Enjoy and nice pics....Stop with the food pics though, Albeit any and all alcohol pics are 100% supported... :Smile: 

What cam you got for the Helmet? I have the GoPro Hero 5 and the set up to mount on the fairing. Did a few fun vids. You will find Helmet cams are way to busy as you forget they are on and you look all over and when you watch later they make ya sick....

Are you going to use the nice Pink colored full face helmet the dealer sells for 300 baht  :Smile:  or you have a nice head bucket? You get what you pay for on helmets

Cheers.....

----------


## klong toey

You fecking pooves,buy a proper motorbike and send the missus,kids and luggage by taxi.
The Suter MMX 500 is an exclusive racing motorcycle, which is also marked by its strictly limited edition status of 99 bikes. 
Developed and produced by our racing division, this technical master[at]piece is built for skillful hands and appreciating hearts only.

Two stroke enthusiasts worldwide were longing for a racing machine of this kind. So we decided to build the first ever four cylinder V4 500cc two stroke factory bike for the public.

We offer 195hp @ 13’000 rpm with an astonishing weight of 127kg for 128‘000 Swiss Francs. Maximum speeds in excess of 310 km/h are then in the hands of the pilot …

It’s the proof of our passion.
http://www.suterproducts.com/suter-m..._store=deutsch

----------


## Stumpy

> You fecking pooves,buy a proper motorbike and send the missus,kids and luggage by taxi.
> The Suter MMX 500 is an exclusive racing motorcycle, which is also marked by its strictly limited edition status of 99 bikes. 
> Developed and produced by our racing division, this technical master[at]piece is built for skillful hands and appreciating hearts only.
> 
> Two stroke enthusiasts worldwide were longing for a racing machine of this kind. So we decided to build the first ever four cylinder V4 500cc two stroke factory bike for the public.
> 
> We offer 195hp @ 13000 rpm with an astonishing weight of 127kg for 128000 Swiss Francs. Maximum speeds in excess of 310 km/h are then in the hands of the pilot 
> 
> Its the proof of our passion.
> Suter MMX 500 - Motorcycles


That is an Aprilia wrapped in another body work. Swing arm is a tell tale sign. I had a Aprilia in the US for 6 months. Had to unload it, could not register it, 2 strokes in California are illegal. 

If you spend time you can find a NSR250SP here in Thailand. With a jet kit and a better oiler, Titanium exhaust you can make it fly.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Looking to take it up a notch having just got my bike license


Sorry, late to this thread - is Dilly still alive?

----------


## Bettyboo

> i wanna grow a moustache like Terry 57 and start my own gang called The Bandildos.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Decided to stick with the scooter


Gay, but probably a good decision if you wanna stay alive.

If you want a bike, and I'm speaking from a position of zero experience here, then the Rebel 300 may be a tad lacking in size and power for you.

This site is useful: http://www.motorcycle.in.th/page.php...cle_Price_List

The z300 is nice, but small and lacking in power a bit.



The CB 500s are decent, a bit more power and size for a big lad, but not too intimidating to ride.







> I remember Betty dreaming about motor bike, never happened.





Dilly, where are the pictures of your new bike? &, how are you finding it?

----------


## Stumpy

Well Holy shit....welcome BB.

----------


## klong toey

> Dilly, where are the pictures of your new bike? &, how are you finding it?


I am not one to spread gossip but i overheard two guys on a motorbike and sidecar the other day."LuLu slow down i am spilling my breezer".

----------


## klong toey

> If you spend time you can find a NSR250SP here in Thailand. With a jet kit and a better oiler


Very nice bike is that the one with the key less ignition system.
I would ditch the oiler use premix in the tank safer that way if you know what your doing.

----------


## Luigi

^^ Outed.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Saw an NSR250 listed for 350k baht.  :Smile: 

Usually see them around 80-140k. 

Helluva bike.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Saw an NSR250 listed for 350k baht. 
> 
> Usually see them around 80-140k. 
> 
> Helluva bike.


The bike I kick myself in the ass for selling was the RVF NC35 I had here. 

Problem was parts and upkeep and it was carb'd. I am lazy now and like EFI as its easy to play with fuel MAPS.

----------


## Fondles

Grab one of these, Built locally  so no import taxes !!

----------


## Begbie

Had a look at the GPX Legend today. Very nice looking bike but the crouched sitting position isn't for me. Proceeded to Suzuki and checked the Van Van 200. Now that appears to be a great bike.

----------


## David48atTD

> Had a look at the GPX Legend today. Very nice looking bike but the crouched sitting position isn't for me. Proceeded to Suzuki and checked the Van Van 200. Now that appears to be a great bike.


Are talking the same bike?  Van Van 200

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> 
> Had a look at the GPX Legend today. Very nice looking bike but the crouched sitting position isn't for me. Proceeded to Suzuki and checked the Van Van 200. Now that appears to be a great bike.
> 
> 
> Are talking the same bike?  Van Van 200


Yes, massive tires.

----------


## Dillinger

> is Dilly still alive?


Im quite cautious cruisin around, especially of those soi dogs. It accelerates pretty smartish from the lights. I think its faster low end than the CBR 300. Its ok for the B roads... Do you want pickin up from the airport :Smile: 

Lookin at the sport bikes on here, im never gettin one of them after being shown some Jap guy quarter himself on a vid last night. I will try and find it

  Itll be a bigger cruiser next for me like a Vulcan or Boss Hoss or honda gold wing with beer holder :Smile: 



Heres that vid...300kmh

 the one i saw of same accident last night showed his head and a leg severed off

----------


## Dillinger

A trucker driving over the leg an head

----------


## Dillinger

On a lighter note.....

Riding to Sa Keaw beach



Chilled buffalo



No honkeys on the beach after 6pm

----------


## Dillinger

> Grab one of these, Built locally  so no import taxes !!


420HP V8 on that.That engine should be in a supercar

----------


## Dillinger

Got to the beach and your not allowed to ride or drive on the winding  mountain with spectacular drops  to get to  it on weekends.




Didnt get a photo on the songteaw getting there, too busy hanging on for dear life

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Dillinger

Just down the road from Pattaya bay and the water is surprisingly clear

----------


## Dillinger

Im not imto dossing on beaches so jumped on a boat and had a look at Koh Khram which is now a turtle sanctuary.

----------


## Bettyboo

Looks nice, Dilly. But, where are the pictures of this bike???

&, make sure you're back in Bkk after the 31st... I may even buy you lunch at the Sheraton (if they have a 2 for 1 deal on).

----------


## Bettyboo

> the RVF NC35


Nice bike that was, but the missus would have beaten you in our Honda City, just sayin...  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Here you go Betts

----------


## Bettyboo

:La: 

...

----------


## Dillinger

Here you go Betty. Ive got long arms so you can have the front seat whilst watching goat porn on your phone in my new   holder

When are you landing? :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

^Looks like your balls have dropped.

----------


## Dillinger

:Smile:  i do sit on em sometimes nowadays. Old age i guess.

That seat isnt comfy at all after half hour and needs some padding. After an hour im standing up riding it..Thats the next job for it, get it padded and recovered.I was thinking leather but not black which gets too hot., so its either red or pink :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Seat modding and recovering is really cheap, and in fairness the Thais are great at it.

----------


## Bettyboo

Yeah, that looks nice.

----------


## Dillinger

Grab us a bottle of this from Duty Free will ya Betty...

----------


## Dillinger

This guys stuck a proper back seat and saddlebags on

----------


## Dillinger

Betty after you get thru customs, listen out for a Northern accent and the words "I am your Father"

----------


## Stumpy

Here are a few Pics of my Moto Dill....and No Betty, No bitch rides on the back... :Smile: 



Yamaha R3, Leo Vince exhaust, Pleasantly loud



Go Pro Hero 5 mount location.



Another angle

----------


## Dillinger

Very Nice JP. 

Have you come off it yet? Everyone ive spoke to on sports bikes has come a cropper at some point.

I saw a R15 the other day. Is that a baby one, the 15 standing for 150cc?

----------


## Stumpy

Naaah Dill, I owned sports bike in the US. I do not think I have been without a moto in my garage for 20 years. Maybe longer.  So no close calls here however in the mountains near Khao Yai I came around a corner and grabbed handful of brake as 2 big Elephants were in the road. We stared at each other and I felt time to grab gears and bail.

Yes the R15 is the 150 cc. R3 is 320cc. The new R1 is an incredible work of art. That's the 1000cc bike. If you buy one here you better dig deep into the money jar as it will set you back some serious play cash.

----------


## Dillinger

Whats the 0-60 and top end   on those 3 Yammys?

I might hire one but i wouldnt trust myself on a 1000cc. I wouldnt be able to resist seeing what happens if i just pull it a little more :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

R15 is probably 5 seconds  T/S 135 to 145Km/h ( Guesstimate)

R3 is likely 2-3 seconds  T/S 175 - 180km/h. (I have had mine up to 156Km/h)

R1 is Good Luck in 0-60 and a TS of 300km/h....(Better bring along a spare pair of underwear) :Smile: 

I ran my 2005 R1 at race day a few times. I clipped low 10 seconds in 1/4 mile and had a tough time keeping the front end on the ground. The new  R1 is likelt deep 9's in 1/4 mile and you better have super 3M velcro on your ass to the seat because you are gonna be challenged to keep front end down.....

----------


## Dillinger

Wow.. 150kmh on highway 7 here is frightening enough..... in a car :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Doesn't matter how safely you think you are riding someone will always pull out of a junction,i didn't see him.Or come round a corner on the wrong side off the road,I crashed an RD350 LC at over 100 mph managed to avoid on coming car got catapulted in to a field .Couldn't hit the brakes until i avoided the car :Smile: .It was raining at the time my fault pushing to hard.When i was 18 had fast road bikes also had a 500 cc Red Rocket dirt bike i learnt so much about bike control on that bike it [probably saved my life that day,It mghtt be worth riding a dirt bike somewhere off road to learn some bike control.These days i have Gert on the back i do ride carefully but i only ride Pattani  these days,more likely  to set off an early morning roadside bomb then have a collision with another vehicle. :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Mind you given the chance and a fast 2 stroke still good fun hitting the power band in first and second gear,especially if the roads are wet.
,

----------


## Dillinger

> mghtt be worth riding a dirt bike somewhere off road to learn some bike control


Gonna do that soon .






> I crashed an RD350 LC at over 100 mph managed to avoid on coming car got catapulted in to a field .Couldn't hit the brakes until i avoided the car


Nice to laugh about that now but i bet it wasnt funny at the time with a broken collar bone? Broken bike stinkin of cowshit :Smile: 





> Doesn't matter how safely you think you are riding someone will always pull out of a junction


I have a good friend who had his leg amputated in a car accident(2cars head on)
He told me when he went to get his new false leg that its mainly bike riders in there.

----------


## Bettyboo

Oh dear...

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Here are a few Pics of my Moto Dill....and No Betty, No bitch rides on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha R3, Leo Vince exhaust, Pleasantly loud
> 
> 
> 
> Go Pro Hero 5 mount location.
> ...


JPPR2  the Go Pro would be better mounted on your helmet less vibration. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> Here are a few Pics of my Moto Dill....and No Betty, No bitch rides on the back...
> 
> 
> 
> Yamaha R3, Leo Vince exhaust, Pleasantly loud
> 
> ...


Actually Ratchaburi, I have a mount on my helmet. what I have found is that I am a very active rider and always looking around (Probably my racing days). At the end of a vid I'd play it back and it gave me a headache as I was always looking around, leaning over and flipping the moto around and it shows up in the playback. 

Surprisingly the mount location on the fairing doesn't show much vibration. The GoPro and its image stabilization is remarkably good. I am going to try other areas on the moto. I am configuring a mount for the front between the lights and possible one on the front fender. The road height view is such a cool view when watching on my big TV.

I need to get out more on it. Just no time with work.

----------


## Stumpy

> Wow.. 150kmh on highway 7 here is frightening enough..... in a car


All depends on where you ride Dill. I always do speed blasts in big open road areas. Where I live there are long wide open roads and mostly farm land with great visibility. Where I work is the same. Buzzing it up to 130km/h to 150km/h is easy. 

Anywhere near a town or city I am always conservative. Too many things can go wrong.

----------


## baldrick

> Anywhere near a town or city I am always conservative. Too many things can go wrong.


and don t ride at night

----------


## Bettyboo

> and don t ride at night


How does you missus feel about that, Mr Camel Jockey?  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Just saw that this is coming out.

Same 286cc single cylinder engine as Dill's overweight chopper-wannabe.  :Smile: 





Presumably taking over from the CB300.

Looks much better. More compact. Better for the city.

Honda NEO SPORTS CAFÉ CB300R (2018) | SMOKYBIKE NEWs

Set to challenge the excellent little 321cc twin-cylinder Yammy MT-03.


It'll lose, of course. But still a good replacement for the CB300.

----------


## Dillinger

> Set to challenge the excellent little 321cc twin-cylinder Yammy MT-03.
> 
> 
> It'll lose, of course


Mine had  lost to far inferior bikes and scooters..... some with sidecars :Smile:  before I came off it and sold it :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Were you able to maneuver the missus over to take the brunt of the impact?  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

She only got on it once with me. Burnt her calf on the exhaust pulling off in 5th or 6th gear. :Smile: 

The scooters good enough. Not as though that gay lookin thing was any good for highways either :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

160mph on Thai roads on the smaller bike below? Nope i'd kill myself on that.




Maybe one of these.... im preferring the movistar i think.








Or maybe im too old for thst and need a cruiser






Do i really need a big bike?

Maybe just get an Aerox 155 or a .......

















Lucati

----------


## happynz

I'm not in the market to buy a bike, but if I were I'd look closer at this one.

----------


## bobo746

That pink number would be the go mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Kawasaki do a brilliant range of bikes, from the Ninja 400 up.

Yamaha have really come in strong in the last 2 or 3 years and have a great line up, from the Mt-03 up. The Mt-07 and Mt-09 are brilliant bikes. 


AP Honda suck ass. From the single-cylinder 286cc '300 series', to the 471cc '500 series', to the 650 series that are the roughest inline 4 engine in history.

----------


## Dillinger

Do Kawassaki not make scooters?

----------


## Neverna

Get yourself a mid-sized bike, Dillinger. A Yamaha SR400 - classic styling and enough power to haul a 38" waist around.  :Biggrin: 





Only 280,000 baht: https://www.yamaha-motor.co.th/commuter/sr400/overview

----------


## Luigi

^^ Not in Thailand.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ you could get a Thai family of 8 on that one Nev. :Smile: 

I see theres loads of those retro old bikes around

----------


## Luigi

> Get yourself a mid-sized bike, Dillinger. A Yamaha SR400 - classic styling and enough power to haul a 38" waist around.


Have you seen the price of it?


Imported prices, 280k baht.

Would get a Vulcan 650 for the same price.

Vulcan S ABS STYLISH, URBAN MOTORCYCLE FOR NEW RIDERS, FEMALE RIDERS



If I didn't mind looking like a homosexual.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> I see theres loads of those retro old bikes around


That's the Stallion brand. Chinese bikes, sold all over the World under different names. Called Dash in Europe.

Good value, as they're cheap. The 400cc version that was an SR400 rip off was/is 115k baht!



Good value. Don't forget the stickers.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

I have the R3 and its a really nice ride for what it is.  Now if you are tall or a fat bastard forget it. Having ridden motos my entire life, riding style is really the key factor in the decision.

 I have been considering adding this to my car park area

W800 AUTHENTIC CLASSIC APPEAL: CLASSIC BEAUTY + VINTAGE RIDE FEEL + HISTORIC ROOTS.

----------


## Neverna

> Have you seen the price of it?
> 
> Imported prices, 280k baht.


Half the price of Dilly's afternoon on a super-yacht.   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

^ That was an eatigo  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Get yourself something stylish and cool...



Suppose it all depends on the diet v engine size...



If its for a short time journey then a Vespa might still do the job..



 :Smile:

----------


## marcusb

Do Kawassaki not make scooters?

Not here anymore- as such. But they have a couple of 125cc street bikes Z series.  Not a scooter, not a real bike.  Quite a few bikes 250cc and under as well

----------


## Dillinger

Apparently these have dropped 100k in price now theyre made in Vietnam




A lot of dosh for a scooter though. Could get 5  of these for that........

----------


## Begbie

> That's the Stallion brand. Chinese bikes, sold all over the World under different names. Called Dash in Europe.
> 
> Good value, as they're cheap. The 400cc version that was an SR400 rip off was/is 115k baht!
> 
> 
> 
> Good value. Don't forget the stickers.


Mash in Europe. The engine is a copy of an old Honda design.

----------


## Latindancer

> 


 :smiley laughing:  :rofl:

----------


## crackerjack101

For what it's worth I know a couple of blokes, one very experienced, the other a newbie who both bought Kawasaki 300s and were delighted with them.
This was a couple of years ago and one, at least is still tearing round the streets of Chiang Mai and thoroughly enjoying it.
They're good little bikes and everything I've heard, read and experienced of them suggests they'd be a good option.

Ninja 300 ABS



Around 180,000 I think.

----------


## Luigi

> For what it's worth I know a couple of blokes, one very experienced, the other a newbie who both bought Kawasaki 300s and were delighted with them.
> This was a couple of years ago and one, at least is still tearing round the streets of Chiang Mai and thoroughly enjoying it.
> They're good little bikes and everything I've heard, read and experienced of them suggests they'd be a good option.
> 
> Ninja 300 ABS
> 
> 
> 
> Around 180,000 I think.


Yup, Nooners has a nice one.

Kawa have since replaced the 300 with a 400. A very nice bump indeed.

----------


## Loy Toy

I think anyone who has survived driving a toy in Thailand should move to a car or better  still a pick-up.

Far better then a 2 wheel death trap and you can always sleep in the back!  :Smile:

----------


## Hugh Cow

When you finally get sick of upgrading and you just want something to cruise around on.

----------


## AntRobertson

I sometimes regret selling my bike and think about buying another one.

Always comes back to the same point though: it's just too fucking dangerous to ride here.

----------


## Norton

> Stallion brand


BiL bought a Centaur GT400. So far very happy with it. Believe he paid 130k new

----------


## Luigi

Yeah, they're great value.


I wasn't too sure if they'd turn into rust-buckets like that old Thai company Tiger that did all the police 200cc bikes a decade or so ago. But apparently not, and they're holding up well.

----------


## Headworx

> I sometimes regret selling my bike and think about buying another one.
> 
> Always comes back to the same point though: it's just too fucking dangerous to ride here.


Totally. I would love to ride again, even if it was only occasionally by renting a big bike for a few days, but we all see how these fucking imbeciles behave on the roads and you just _know_ you'd be maimed or dead in no time at all  :Sad: 

I recall watching an interview once with Mick Doohan (5 time Moto GP world champion for those who live under rocks) and they asked him what sort of bike he rode at home, which was Monaco at that time. He replied something along the lines of "Oh I don't ride on roads very much, on the track we're all pros but who knows how much skill or experience other road users have that surround you in public". And he was talking about Monaco, not fucking Thailand!.

----------


## AntRobertson

> who knows how much skill or experience other road users have that surround you in public


This.

I always found it was mostly bellends on their Honda Dreams and whatnot that were the issue.

Car drivers for the most part stayed clear but those fuckwits would pull right out in front of you probably assuming you could stop or maneuver as quickly as them.

----------


## shobian

Car drivers don't have eyes, just last week I was riding to work and this lady who was on the extreme right hand side of the road all of a sudden found it necessary to check her smartphone notification. She literally changed the lanes diagonally and came right in front of me. Thank God I was not so fast at that moment, or the crash wasn't inevitable.

----------


## aging one

> Thank God I was not so fast at that moment, or the crash wasn't inevitable.


What part of Kentucky are you from?

----------


## cyrille

::chitown::

----------

